# Ibook G3 myrtille : ca vaut encore quelque chose ?



## corbuu (23 Juillet 2003)

On m'a donné ca.
Meme pas un lecteur de disquette, juste une connection modem..ou ethernet et un lecteur CD.
DD de 3Go, que voulez vous faire avec ca ?

Il a servit durant seulement 2 mois. Puis le proprietaire l'a laissé de coté. 

Je me retrouve avec une belle machine, qui pourrait meme faire collection dans mon bureau... cependant j'aimerais savoir si on peut encore en tirer de l'argent ou s'il faut mieux que je le garde encore 10 ans pour le revendre en tant que "piece de collection"

Merci


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * On m'a donné ca.
> Meme pas un lecteur de disquette, juste une connection modem..ou ethernet et un lecteur CD.
> DD de 3Go, que voulez vous faire avec ca ?*



avec une carte airport, plus de ram et de dédé, plein de choses, d'ailleurs c'est la dessus que j'ecris.
mais, on peut se demander ce que ce sujet viens faire dans jurassic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je vais le laisser, ça risque d'en faire marrer certains


----------



## Zitoune (23 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * On m'a donné ca.
> Meme pas un lecteur de disquette, juste une connection modem..ou ethernet et un lecteur CD.
> DD de 3Go, que voulez vous faire avec ca ?*



Je veux bien te débarasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu me le laisserais à combien ?


----------



## corbuu (23 Juillet 2003)

lol, j'aurais pas cru que l'on pouvait encore l'utiliser...  
Je suis pret à le vendre sans probleme car là il dort depuis des mois, je l'ai allumé l'autre jour, rechargé un peu la batterie et hop.
Il est couleur myrtille, je vous dit tout neuf presque. Boite + Facture. 
Cette personne l'a acheté à la FNAC, ils lui ont bradé car ils sortaient les tous nouveaux. Donc c'est le dernier né du genre "coquillage" (je sais plus comment vous appellez ca)

Je cherche de partout sur ce site la fameuse cote occasion MacGé... pourriez vous me donner l'URL svp ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

Perso j'ai un iBook 300 et bien boosté en RAM et DD, c'est une machine qui tourne correctement sous Jaguar. Excellent pour en faire un jukebox pour chaine stéréo ou une machine bureautique.

Je suis tout à fait prêt à en récupérer un autre si les prix est très très modeste ...


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Preum's Melaure, j'suis preum's


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

Zut !!! Bon on va faire une vente aux enchères


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

Je suis d'accord melaurë. Une bonne vente aux enchères !!!


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] * Je suis d'accord melaurë. Une bonne vente aux enchères !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te voilà en accord avec toi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































































Ok, je commence : 1 


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2003)

j'ai un 366 graphite a vendre


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Te voilà en accord avec toi même
> ...



Il est fantastique ce melaure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon 2 $


----------



## mad'doc (24 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *
> 
> Il est fantastique ce melaure !!!
> 
> ...



Allez, 4  dans la région de la pomme (Normandie...)


----------



## mad'doc (24 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai un 366 graphite a vendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ici aussi, il faut enchèrir ?


----------



## mad'doc (24 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * On m'a donné ca...  *



Ca comme tu dis, je préfère l'avoir sous OS X que ton PC sous XP Pro...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

5 euros ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

En fait ça tombe super-bien cette petite annonce. Il faudrait que je trouve un portable pas cher du tout pour ma soeur ...


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Et moi pour ma copine


----------



## kamkil (24 Juillet 2003)

$7

Ze le veux aussi


----------



## Zitoune (24 Juillet 2003)

Te voilà donc en position numéro trois sur la liste d'attente, désolé


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

Et hop 10 euros !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vraiment important pour ma soeur. Elle n'a jamais eu de micro-ordinateur. Si je ne lui trouve pas ce genre d'offre pas chère du tout, je serais obligé de lui passer un PC/Pentium.

Vous ne voudriez quand même pas que j'en tombe à cette extrèmité ? Ce serait horrible ... snif ...


----------



## bouilla (24 Juillet 2003)

moi aussi je suis interessé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





combien en veux-tu Corbuu ?


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Du calme numéro 5, du calme : tu l'auras si : ni moi, ni Melaure, ni Mad'doc, ni Kamkil ne le veulent, ne l'oublie pas


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2003)

hihi j'ai surtout l'impression que notre ami ne veux pas s'en débarasser !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on s'est tous jeté sur l'occasion comme des sauvages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : pour Corbuu : rectification, c'est les n° 1-2-3 et 4 qui sont des sauvages, moi je suis tres serieux, envoie moi ton prix en pm si tu veux


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

On attend la réaction de Corbuu ...


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

trop tard, on s'est croisé ce matin à la part dieu.
je dois dire que pour 200, c'est une belle affaire.
et puis d'abord, c'etait moi le numero 1, non ?
merci Corbuu !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

Quoi !!!

Moi aussi je suis à LYON !!! C'est trop injuste !!!


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * trop tard, on s'est croisé ce matin à la part dieu.
> je dois dire que pour 200, c'est une belle affaire.
> et puis d'abord, c'etait moi le numero 1, non ?
> merci Corbuu !
> ...




Tu étais aussi intéressé ?











Tant pis


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi, c'est pas du bleuf !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zitoune, tu ne l'as pas acheté "lâchement" ???


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pourtant, ça fait bien longtemps que je rêve de ce petit coquillage...


----------



## deadlocker (25 Juillet 2003)

Beuuuh?

Je prends le Bus Express et je fonce !


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] * Quoi !!!
> 
> Moi aussi je suis à LYON !!! C'est trop injuste !!!
> 
> ...



chauvin ?


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * trop tard, on s'est croisé ce matin à la part dieu.
> je dois dire que pour 200, c'est une belle affaire.
> et puis d'abord, c'etait moi le numero 1, non ?
> merci Corbuu !
> ...



201  dans le pays de la pomme !


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> chauvin ?
> 
> ...



Pas vraiment. J'ai beau habiter à Lyon, pour l'instant je me sens encore Bourguignon/Alsacien ...


210 euros pour l'iBook par ici !!!


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

220 dans celui du vin blanc


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

je l'ai un poil customisé, mais il marche vraiment tres bien.
encore merci, corb'


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *  pour l'instant je me sens encore Bourguignon/Alsacien ...*



drôle de mélange... perso, je suis plus chabblis que Gewurztraminer (quoique en vendanges tardives, ça se déguste bien)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




220 en Picardie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai des contacts sur lyon donc no problemo)


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je l'ai un poil customisé, mais il marche vraiment tres bien.
> encore merci, corb'
> 
> 
> ...




Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je l'ai un poil customisé, mais il marche vraiment tres bien.
> encore merci, corb'
> 
> 
> ...



salooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * je l'ai un poil customisé, mais il marche vraiment tres bien.
> encore merci, corb'
> 
> 
> ...



*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!*


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Tant pis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melaure, tu devrais contacter Macinside parce qu'il semble vendre son  iBook 366 pour pièces où tu pourrais peut-être récupérer la nappe que tu cherches depuis si longtemps (si ma mémoire ne me trahit pas)


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

la nappe de quoi ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

Merci pour l'indication, je vais voir. Mais je vais rester attentif au offres sur les iBooks coquillage. J'ai deux soeurs sans micro et ça fait longtemps que j'aimerais les équiper mais mon budget est tout tout petit ...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * la nappe de quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah je n'ai pas fait attention. J'ai répondu dans l'autre thread. Bref c'est la nappe de trackpad ...


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

faut prendre tout le capot track pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien tu savait qu'elle carte mêre de 366 sans firewire peu aller sur un 300 ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * faut prendre tout le capot track pad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normallement c'est la même carte mère ... avec juste un proc plus rapide.

Pour la nappe, soit on prend tout le capot, soit on dérivete le capot pour en retirer la nappe ...


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * cependant j'aimerais savoir si on peut encore en tirer de l'argent  *



bon alors, c'est combien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et sois raisonable, ici, c'est pas les petites annonces


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon alors, c'est combien ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bouilla (25 Juillet 2003)

looollllll

Ficelle a mangé du lion aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourquoi est-ce que tu tiens a leur faire autant de mal, tu n'as donc aucune pitié ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant que tu as un 2eme ibook ta fille va pouvoir faire venir sa meilleure copine pour une mini-lan


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Justement en parlant de LAN : à défaut d'enchères, on pourrait se faire un tournoi d'UT ou Q3 et le gagnant remporterait l'iBook...


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Justement en parlant de LAN : à défaut d'enchères, on pourrait se faire un tournoi d'UT ou Q3 et le gagnant remporterait l'iBook...  *


Sur Lyon ???


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Non, par internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Lyon, faudrait que j'envoie mon frangin qui joue à CS !


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

allez faites un geste, l'ibook c'est pour Ma Verge !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : ce n'est pas grossier, c'est juste un private-joke avec ficelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  d'ailleurs, elle est vachement sympa comme Verge. et même que le hip-hop sera toujours là pour elle !


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

N'empêche que le principal intéressé ne se manifeste plus (corduu) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Corduu, tu vas le garder ou tu vas le vendre ?


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * allez faites un geste, l'ibook c'est pour Ma Verge !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il part en couille ce sujet !


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il part en couille ce sujet !
> 
> ...



mate le sujet sur le bar !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La Verge te remercie pour cette merveilleuse soirée sous ta tonnelle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle veut le même nibook que toi maintenant !


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

ça switche avec toi !!


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Justement en parlant de LAN : à défaut d'enchères, on pourrait se faire un tournoi d'UT ou Q3 et le gagnant remporterait l'iBook...  *



Pas de problème. A Lyon c'est UT tous les mardi soir à l'AUG !!!


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il part en couille ce sujet !
> 
> ...


Tu as perdu l'iBook, on joue au ni Bite ni Couille, tu as dit couille


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu as perdu l'iBook, on joue au ni Bite ni Couille, tu as dit couille
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé, je fais ce que je peux pour rester "dans la course" pour l'achat de l'iBook


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé, je fais ce que je peux pour rester "dans la course" pour l'achat de l'iBook
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais tu es grossier, la Verge est une chic fille, snob mais elle, elle a la classe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi, t'es encore un peu just !


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Désolé, je fais ce que je peux pour rester "dans la course" pour l'achat de l'iBook
> 
> 
> ...



tu l'as perdu avant en appelant Corbuu, Corduu... il ne va pas apprecier


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui mais tu es grossier, la Verge est une chic fille, snob mais elle, elle a la classe !
> 
> ...


Fallait être un peu plus clair !


----------



## mad'doc (25 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu l'as perdu avant en appelant Corbuu, Corduu... il ne va pas apprecier
> 
> ...


Ca oui, j'ai remarqué cette erreur après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je ne peux même pas prendre le prétexte de m'être trompé de touche, elles ne sont pas à côté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mea Culpa Corbuu !


----------



## bouilla (26 Juillet 2003)

Bon. Je viens de recevoir un mail en privé de Corbuu. Il m'a chargé de vous dire qu'il vous avait trouvé bien impertinent sur cette affaire....

Il m'a également dit qu'il ne désirait pas être contraint pour prendre sa décision de vente ou non, et à tel ou tel membre plutot qu'un autre.

Il a conclut son mail en me remerciant pour ne pas avoir tenter de le hâter dans sa décision et m'a dis qu'il se ferait un plaisir de me le vendre à moi pendant son voyage d'affaire à Paris le mois prochain.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

Grrrrrr ! On va en faire de la potée de cette bouillabaisse !!!


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *Il a conclut son mail en me remerciant pour ne pas avoir tenter de le hâter dans sa décision et m'a dis qu'il se ferait un plaisir de me le vendre à moi pendant son voyage d'affaire à Paris le mois prochain.
> *







bien essayé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi, j'en veux pas de toute façon


----------



## mad'doc (26 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> * Bon. Je viens de recevoir un mail en privé de Corbuu. Il m'a chargé de vous dire qu'il vous avait trouvé bien impertinent sur cette affaire....  *


C'est vrai que l'on s'est un peu lâché sur ce sujet (surtout moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * trop tard, on s'est croisé ce matin à la part dieu.
> je dois dire que pour 200, c'est une belle affaire.
> et puis d'abord, c'etait moi le numero 1, non ?
> merci Corbuu !
> ...



Il est marrant le ficelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez 15$


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

Oooops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




233$ alors


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

Two.Four.Zero !!!


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2003)

j'ai bien fait de laisser ce sujeet non, jurassic prend un petit air de bar


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai bien fait de laisser ce sujeet non, jurassic prend un petit air de bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sur bien que ça manque un peu d'iBook colorés !!!


----------



## Zitoune (26 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai bien fait de laisser ce sujeet non, jurassic prend un petit air de bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ce sujet est -déjà- le 16è mle plus fréquenté : la fréquentation de cette partie -méconnue- de MacG augmente.


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien sûr
> 
> ...



alors là, je dis "bravo, Corbuu !"
pour l'ibook, on fait comme on a dit


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *
> 
> Ah je n'ai pas fait attention. J'ai répondu dans l'autre thread. Bref c'est la nappe de trackpad ...  *



bon tu veux le capot trackpad ou pas (vu que la nappe va avec ) ?


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

Je prend rien a plus de 100 euros de toutes facons a moins que vous me degotiez un job


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon tu veux le capot trackpad ou pas (vu que la nappe va avec ) ?   *



Bien sur je suis prenneur.


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

attention il y a une forte concurrence


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (26 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * attention il y a une forte concurrence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aie aie aie, je sens que ça va prendre une vilaine tournure ...


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Je prend rien a plus de 100 euros de toutes facons a moins que vous me degotiez un job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai cru mal lire...


----------



## mad'doc (27 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *
> 
> C'est sur bien que ça manque un peu d'iBook colorés !!!
> 
> ...


Oui, mais il faut penser que les G3 ne vont plus tarder à "tomber" dans le Jurassic Mac...
Dans un mois, à peu près avec la sortie du G5 !!!


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (27 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, mais il faut penser que les G3 ne vont plus tarder à "tomber" dans le Jurassic Mac...
> Dans un mois, à peu près avec la sortie du G5 !!!   *



Je veux surtout qu'ils "tombent" à 150/200 euros !!!


----------



## mad'doc (27 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *
> 
> Je veux surtout qu'ils "tombent" à 150/200 euros !!!
> 
> ...


Moi aussi, ça m'arrangerai


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, mais il faut penser que les G3 ne vont plus tarder à "tomber" dans le Jurassic Mac...
> Dans un mois, à peu près avec la sortie du G5 !!!   *



non non, les G3 auront encore leur place dans powermac, du fait qu'ils sont pleinement supportés par os X


----------



## mad'doc (27 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non non, les G3 auront encore leur place dans powermac, du fait qu'ils sont pleinement supportés par os X
> 
> ...


Oui, mais combien de temps encore ?
Apple n'en vend plus, il faudra bien qu'ils soient "Jurassic" un jour ou l'autre !
Et puis combien d'applications vont être développées pour des configurations "G4 minimum" d'ici quelques mois ?
A commencer par Apple et iChat...
Mais je ne suis pas pressé que l'on en soit là, je n'ai pas encore l'intention de changer mon iMac G3 cette année...


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, mais combien de temps encore ?
> Apple n'en vend plus, il faudra bien qu'ils soient "Jurassic" un jour ou l'autre !
> Et puis combien d'applications vont être développées pour des configurations "G4 minimum" d'ici quelques mois ?
> ...



les machine G3 tomberont dans jurassic d'ici un an ou deux


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les machine G3 tomberont dans jurassic d'ici un an ou deux
> 
> ...



J'espère que d'ici là, j'aurais trouvé une nappe de trackpad ...


----------



## corbuu (27 Juillet 2003)

Vous etes tous fous ou quoi ????

Je n'était pas retourné dans la section depuis une semaine, milles excuses.
Je précise n'avoir recu aucun messages privés et donc n'avoir conclué aucun accord.

J'ai donc toujours cet Ibook à vendre. J'habite à Lyon Presqu'ile. Un rendez vous pour l'acheteur est donc possible là-bas.

Pour faire plus simple, je vous propose donc, pour ceux interéssés, de me contacter par email : 
julienfroger@wanadoo.fr

Pour le prix je n'ai pas encore décidé, je suis meme surpris de voir que des gens veulent encore ces machines...très belles d'ailleurs.

Merci de votre contact rapide.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour le prix je n'ai pas encore décidé, je suis meme surpris de voir que des gens veulent encore ces machines...très belles d'ailleurs.
> 
> Merci de votre contact rapide.  *



Tu rigoles ! Bien sur qu'on est intéressé. Elles sont encore belles mais surtout peuvent être utiles. Reste la question du prix ...


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * Vous etes tous fous ou quoi ???? *




oui, mais juste de ta machine


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * Je précise n'avoir recu aucun messages privés *



menteur !


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de votre contact rapide.  *




remercie moi surtout de ne pas avoir effacé ce post qui n'avait rien a faire ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, c'etait bien moi le premier, non ?


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

Et moi le deuxième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mise à prix ?


----------



## corbuu (27 Juillet 2003)

j'ai dit le prix de 300  tout rond. 

Boite + CDs + Facture.

Je suis dispo le weekend prochain à Lyon. 

Pour les PM, je n'avait pas vu comment y aller. C'est trouvé maintenant...

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## corbuu (27 Juillet 2003)

merci ficelle aussi... pour avoir laissé le sujet


----------



## ficelle (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai dit le prix de 300  tout rond. *



vendu !


----------



## corbuu (27 Juillet 2003)

le coquillage est vendu.
Pour melaure que j'ai choisi car il habite pres de chez moi et car c'était le premier interéssé.

Désolé pour les autres (j'aurais pu faire monter les encheres, mais on est pas là pour se faire la guerre...)

Bonne journée dominicale à tous


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * le coquillage est vendu.
> Pour melaure que j'ai choisi car il habite pres de chez moi et car c'était le premier interéssé. *



Et moi ? J'étais pourtant preum's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS : Melaure, c'est comme ça que tu remercies ceux qui t'aident à trouver  la nappe pour ton iBook que tu cherchais depuis si longtemps ?


----------



## corbuu (27 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et moi ? J'étais pourtant preum's
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que tu était premier mais j'ai pas recu d'email de ta part...
Désolé


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2003)

Vraiment désolé Zitoune, mais c'est vrai que j'ai vite répondu par mail ...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est vrai que tu était premier mais j'ai pas recu d'email de ta part...
> Désolé  *



C'est vrai : en fait, j'attendais de tes nouvelles (des fois que tu aies changé d'avis...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et puis, c'est bien que ce soit Melaure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés à Sophie


----------



## bouilla (28 Juillet 2003)

félicitation à Melaure et sa soeur pour son nouveau joujou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'aurais pas été un concurrent très redoutable de toute façon, j'aurais difficilement reussi a enchérir au delà de 4 euros


----------



## mad'doc (29 Juillet 2003)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> * le coquillage est vendu.
> Pour melaure que j'ai choisi car il habite pres de chez moi et car c'était le premier interéssé.
> 
> Désolé pour les autres (j'aurais pu faire monter les encheres, mais on est pas là pour se faire la guerre...)
> ...













De toute façon, je suis loin de Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'étais absent tout le week-end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo Melaure


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2003)

j'espere que ce sujet ne fera pas ecole.
la prochaine fois, merci d'utiliser les petites annonces


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Juillet 2003)

Tout ceci n'aurait pas été possible dans les petites annonces


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2003)

avis a melaure j'ai un capot trackpad avec nappe sous la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon il est graphite et pas tangerine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## corbuu (29 Juillet 2003)

c'est compris ficelle


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai cru mal lire...
> 
> ...



Non, non, tu as bien lu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je compte mon achat de 500 dans mes finances c'est pour ca qu'il me reste pas plus que 100 a depenser dans ce genre de trucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je prend toujours ton lombard, t'inquiete


----------

